# 2000 Sentra GXE Trunk Damage



## Xmsteel (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi,

I wanted to know if there was any way to fix (or make an attempt to) a bent trunk. Apparently it was rear-ended by the previous owner and they had the bumper replaced, but not the trunk. 

When it rains really hard or I wash it, it leaks, and also has a huge gap big enough to stick your hand in. It also seems to be twisted slightly, but I'm not so worried about that.

Is there a way to kind of flatten it out so it isn't bent up so much, without taking it to a body shop or buying a new trunk lid? Thanks!

Attached, Pics (click links please):

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17388159/1nissent.JPG
^ The twist (camera is straight, trunk is not!)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17388159/3nissent.JPG
^ Full Damage

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17388159/2nissent.JPG
^ Main Gap


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I think your best bet is a body shop. A replacement trunk lid is only the start of what you need, looking at the gap by the tail lamp in the last photo. A good, used trunk deck from a salvage yard might save you some money.


----------



## Xmsteel (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the response.

If I were to buy a new trunk lid/deck, would it fit correctly, or would it cause a fit issue because something is bent besides the trunk?


----------



## Xmsteel (Mar 6, 2011)

Alright, I adjusted the latch (both bolts were so loose I could unscrew them with my fingers) and moved it as far down as it could go. That actually did the trick! It pulled that side pretty darn close to how its suppose to be, and I cant fit my fingers in the gap anymore!

Heck, I even almost got it to pop open with the remote, the spring is really sticky and weak so it doesn't work unless I move it around until its right, but its definitely progress.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the hinges are probably tweeked...


----------

